# small tree pruning



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a few before and after shots of pruned trees for those afraid of mangling your small trees.
I first prune up the lower branches and then remove one third to one half of the branches to leave a layered look.

Some dwarf english boxwood (Buxus sempervirens 'Suffruticosa') before (unpruned in the middle) -











and after some spring repruning after being planted for 18 months -











and with the latest addition to the layout, a Timberline Station cabin - 











a bunch of scraggily looking dwarf Alberta Spruce planted last fall -











looking rather lush this Spring -











-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Brian. I have that same Timberline cabin, hope to finish it up soon, been working on mine and a buddy's railroad. Tired!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice! my eastern cedars were that big; now a couple are about 8 feet tall and growing fast with all the rain; guess I should have been more diligent like you


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Brian, you have a talent for this. 

This I can see. 

Regards, 


gg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Tough to keep up with those plants!!! They just grow right back. It has become an anual ritual. Triming the bottom branches off, makes a world of difference.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian your 7/8th line is looking great. Its amazing how fast those albert spruce fill in. I had mine looking like sticks last year, then in spring you would have never know they were trimmed. They filled in completly. I even thought I was going to loose a few from the cold winter winds. You have topost some spring pictures of your main line as well. 

Where did you get the timberline station from. That would be perfect for a small homestead on my layout or even as shacks for my logging camp.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shawn. You can get Timberline Station kits here - http://www.timberlinestation.com/servlet/StoreFront . He has small cabins and double wide versions. Nice kits for the money. 

-Brian


----------



## CSG (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. I like the Alberta Spruce, too. Sometimes parts of them die off but they still look sort of cool and eventually fill back it. I did have one mess up pruning a small evergreen shrub, (I forget the name, sorry). It was one that naturally grows in a nice ball shape. So, after it settled in for a year and was well established, I pruned off the lower branches to get a "tree trunk" to show. Unfortunately, the upper branches relied on the now missing ones for support and my little tree looks rather droopy. Oh well, can't win 'em all.


----------

